# plans for a loft



## Wings Of Gold (Jun 23, 2011)

hey first off i wanna thank rcwms90 for recommending me here an letting me use his other computer.
but anyway im planning to build a loft when i go back home to Mississippi next week i need a loft plan for like 10-15 birds on a budget of $100 Reggie (rcwms90) said unless i get scrap materials that budget may not work but idk how big does it have to be for 10 birds an i have no capenter skills at all i like the red rose loft thing put its out of range does anyone know of a plan that will fit my budget??


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for the shout out lol glad u decided to sign up


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You may actually make the budget but it will not impress the neighbors. One great thing in your favor is warm winters. You can build an open fronted loft life on ColorPigeon.com site.


----------



## Wings Of Gold (Jun 23, 2011)

neighbors wont be a problem at all nor landlord nice people


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

They say 2 sq ft per bird, so, 10 birds = 20sq ft. So, a 4x5 or 5x5. You don't have to be a carpenter- but try and think outside the box on materials, and use stuff you can get for free. Like wooden futon frames- people are always giving those away on craigslist.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

If you have existing out buildings you can attach a loft to it and save on making it structurally sound. There is an ad in Pure Bred Pigeon Magazine this month. The ad shows a successful breeder that uses lofts that are built on the side of a building. they look like Bay Windows with welded wire instead of glass. the back wall is made up of perches.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a link to a Thread with several suggestions for such a small loft. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/introductory-loft-challenge-48832.html

Hope you get inspired.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Wings Of Gold said:


> hey first off i wanna thank rcwms90 for recommending me here an letting me use his other computer.
> but anyway im planning to build a loft when i go back home to Mississippi next week i need a loft plan for like 10-15 birds on a budget of $100 Reggie (rcwms90) said unless i get scrap materials that budget may not work but idk how big does it have to be for 10 birds an i have no capenter skills at all i like the red rose loft thing put its out of range does anyone know of a plan that will fit my budget??


If you build your loft as big as you need for 10 birds, as soon as you wind up with 1 baby it will be too small....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Craigs list the free section there is some thing on there all the time from buildings to garage doors to people giving away pallets. If you look for a couple weeks you can stay well with in your limits.
Dave


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> If you build your loft as big as you need for 10 birds, as soon as you wind up with 1 baby it will be too small....


maybe i should do like a 6x6 an just have extra space


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> Craigs list the free section there is some thing on there all the time from buildings to garage doors to people giving away pallets. If you look for a couple weeks you can stay well with in your limits.
> Dave


Crazy Pete is right- and Rpalmer is as well...............
Stockpile as much stuff as you can get your hands on that is somewhat weather resistant, and then build as big as you have space for. 

I am a pallet junky by the way- google pallet construction, and you will get lots of ideas. And wayne johnson's idea of building onto the side of an existing structure is great- 1 less side to worry about, and something solid to attach all your scrap to. 

Seriously- if you gather the scrap, you can do it. Meanwhile, research what makes a loft healthy for the birds- ventilation, sunshine, and dry, etc etc. Look at other loft builds that people have posted. Then, get in touch with your inner "it's summertime, we are just a bunch of kids with no money but lots of time- lets build a fort" self, and go to town.


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

*Try Craigslist*

I built all three of my lofts (6x12 w/ 4 ft aviary, and 2 10x12's) with almost all the materials bought off craigslist and scraps from a construction site my neighbor worked at. Probably have about $100 in the 6x12 and $150 to $200 in each of the 10 x 12's. I would build it as large as you can afford and/ or allowed by your better half. Alot of people end up having to extend onto their existing lofts and if it's your only loft, where do the birds go during construction? Or what if you're trying to settle youngsters during this time. Moving them around isn't really an option.
Here in California, we're allowed 120 sqare feet per building without a permit. They have to be 3' apart. So I built them as large as I could and still don't have enough room for all when it comes time to seperate sexes, YB's, etc...


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

robdawg said:


> I built all three of my lofts (6x12 w/ 4 ft aviary, and 2 10x12's) with almost all the materials bought off craigslist and scraps from a construction site my neighbor worked at. Probably have about $100 in the 6x12 and $150 to $200 in each of the 10 x 12's. I would build it as large as you can afford and/ or allowed by your better half. Alot of people end up having to extend onto their existing lofts and if it's your only loft, where do the birds go during construction? Or what if you're trying to settle youngsters during this time. Moving them around isn't really an option.
> Here in California, we're allowed 120 sqare feet per building without a permit. They have to be 3' apart. So I built them as large as I could and still don't have enough room for all when it comes time to separate sexes, YB's, etc...


he doesn't have any birds yet were working on it together lol an ive been checking our local craigslist daily with no luck craigslist an he wants to buy everything out of the hardware store but not break budget but let he said idk if that's gonna work lol he wont listen   but ill let him know thanks


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

my loft is being built out of an old shed, i am adding a 10x8x6 flight to it and spent about $100+ already, the person building it for me wanted all new material  said our birds deserve the best, we got 3 rolls of 1/2 hardware cloth, 20 2 x 4 x 8's and 2 2 x 4 x 12's for roof to attatch to shed..i will need to get more rolls of hardware cloth, my perch shelves and single shelves i used old fence boards, i am making the nest boxes in a few months for all my birds are youngsters right now. look in my album you'll see the start of it  and good luck on yours


----------



## Wings Of Gold (Jun 23, 2011)

Wayne Johnson said:


> If you have existing out buildings you can attach a loft to it and save on making it structurally sound. There is an ad in Pure Bred Pigeon Magazine this month. The ad shows a successful breeder that uses lofts that are built on the side of a building. they look like Bay Windows with welded wire instead of glass. the back wall is made up of perches.


no i dont i just have a blank yard


----------



## Wings Of Gold (Jun 23, 2011)

how many birds can fit in the red rose loft thing an does it really cost 500bucks i wanna hire someone to build it


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Wings Of Gold said:


> how many birds can fit in the red rose loft thing an does it really cost 500bucks i wanna hire someone to build it


To bad you dont live closer to me. I really think I have a plan to build a loft similar to the red rose but for like half the cost. Feel like making a Trip to Ohio 

On another note maybe I will just build one with pictures and everything for the forum, and then sell it


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

swagg said:


> To bad you dont live closer to me. I really think I have a plan to build a loft similar to the red rose but for like half the cost. Feel like making a Trip to Ohio
> 
> On another note maybe I will just build one with pictures and everything for the forum, and then sell it


I would love to see a plan like that. I have posted many versions on "Introductory Loft Challenge". I have to wait untill me move with my job. I hope to be settled by winter.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Wayne Johnson said:


> I would love to see a plan like that. I have posted many versions on "Introductory Loft Challenge". I have to wait untill me move with my job. I hope to be settled by winter.


Think I would have any luck selling it ?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

It depends what you sell. Blue prints with dvd of complete construction. Sell for under $20.00 I would buy one.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Wayne Johnson said:


> It depends what you sell. Blue prints with dvd of complete construction. Sell for under $20.00 I would buy one.


Oh no I meant selling the loft  I would build it and take pictures to post up here for everyone for free


----------

